# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Cost to build a timber garage

## therockdoctor

Looking to build a standalone garage, approx. 7m x 7m. To match existing property, garage needs to be weatherboard clad with colourbond (pitched) roof. Double roller door to front, sliding patio door to back. Not looking to line the interior walls or ceiling at this stage. The site has good access and is level, situated in Geelong Vic. 
Any ideas for the approx cost to take this job from start to finish (i.e. including plans and permits, concrete slab and garage construction)? Also any recommendations for builders in the Geelong area would be very welcome. 
Thanks.

----------


## therockdoctor

Lots of views of my topic, but no replies, so if anyone has got anything to say on this topic, please reply!

----------


## r3nov8or

I haven't done a 'go to whoa' on something like this, but would be interested as may do a similar thing except the missus wants me to just get a steel garage company in to get it over and done with. 
I got a quote last year sometime for a steel double garage, slab, permits, construction, which was around $9,000. 
BTW, the double garage was $5000 in kit form. I can also understand your wish to match the existing house, which is why I'm resisting the steel option at present.

----------


## ringtail

About 20 grand I reckon.

----------


## Eastwing

I'd say $25,000 +

----------


## Moondog55

Living in Geelong myself I have to ask "Why weatherboards"?? one of the most expensive and costly high maintenance claddings there is. 
We got a ball-park figure form my builder cousin a while ago and $25k sounds about right, we also got a ball-park figure for a 2 story garage/Granny flat using a cement block first story and cement sheet clad top floor and that was 100k all up

----------


## r3nov8or

therockdoctor, re your PM, I found the brochure for the double garage (top right) that was ~$9K erected with permits and concrete that I rang them about last year. As you'll see here they are in Grovedale.ShedsnMore Your One Stop Shop For Garden, Tool and Wood Sheds, Garden Sheds, Steel Sheds, Timber Sheds, Garages, Carports, Workshop, Melbourne

----------


## chrisp

It'd be hard for me to give you a cost estimate for your proposal, but if it is of interest, I did something similar myself many years ago.  It is not a garage, but rather a workshop and a storeroom.  The design was intended to match the house, but I used Colorbond for the roof rather than tiles. 
This building sits on stumps and has hardwood flooring, so in your case, you'd be looking at concrete flooring.   
All up this building cost me about $15k to $20k.  To give you an idea of the size, it is a little over 12m x 4.5m. 
EDIT: BTW, I forgot to mention that the cladding is Hardiplank - I wanted the look of weatherboard without the hassle.  :Smilie:

----------


## r3nov8or

Chrisp, that would look very nice in my back yard  :Smilie:   A real value-add

----------


## therockdoctor

Thanks for all the replies, certainly gives me some things to think about!

----------


## CraigandKate

I am doing something similar at the moment, though mine is a little bigger, 12mx12m shed with 6m x 6m carport out the front, weatherboard construction to match the house. 
Main reason we decided on timber frame is one side is right on the fence, in order to physically build it we had to go with bricks, weatherboard and colourbond would have to be off the fence to far and waste precious land, and once we had a brick wall doing the rest wood was easiest. 
For you however I would suggest purchasing a kit shed without wall cladding and self tapping the weatherboards on, perhaps even only on the seen faces (eg leave the back corrugated?) the reasons I suggest this is:
- Without internal cladding metal frames are much neater than wood
- You will save considerable drafting/truss engineering costs (~$2000 for mine) as the shed supplier can automatically supply all necessary engineering drawings for permit reasons.
- If its a wooden frame the slab has to be far stronger and have engineering done to it and costs more! ie quote for kit shed slab for my shed 108sqm was $6k (if column foundations were done by me), for engineered slab $9.8k! 
Just my 2c 
P.S. just occurred to me shed without cladding = carport! Then just put some cladding on, perhaps just get a kit carport with extra columns to attach your weatherboards to?

----------


## CraigandKate

Hmm damn just realized that was a grave dig.. its probably built already!

----------


## Black Cat

Great input though - may apply that to my own particular problem. Never too late to answer a question!

----------


## CraigandKate

Haha thanks Blackcat glad it was useful for someone!

----------

